# One of these will be called Laszlo!!!!



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

They all seem to rock so i'm happy with any ONE of these little boys!!!!!!


less than a month!!!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

So exciting...they grow up so fast though. I remember counting down the days to getting my baby girl. Now she is almost 13 months...the time flew by.

Love the name Lazlo!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo is Hungarian for "Ruler" seemed fitting.

the cat's name is German for "Ruler of house" it's Heinz.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not long now 

Like the name.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lovely looking pups Looney, and great names.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

this IS Laszlo "Blue" Looney can't wait to go grab his butt!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG! They are beautiful puppies!! I'm sure you are dying from the anticiptation!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

21 days says the countdown sheet on the work wall!!!! super stoked can't wait! I asked her since she said blue would mathc well with us if she could start calling him Laszlo and I left his Steelers Dog ID there so he knows whom he is!!!!

whooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable and irresistible. Although one would think as a Steelers fan that Bradshaw or Big Ben may have been a more fitting name : just kidding.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looney, are you allowed to pick? 
If so, take them one by one into a separate room, without distractions, set it in the middle of the room, kneel down with arms open and see if pup comes to you. The one that turns away and goes sniffing other things may be a little too independent for the less experienced.
Personally, I picked the independent one since I like the challenge and most importantly, will not hunt him.
There are other things to look for as to how they behave in the litter but this is what I looked for. 
My dog would end up in a pound if the wrong people picked him since he proved to be quite stubborn (independent) and the learning time is measured by the month as opposed to the norm.
In my case Sam was heeling (off lead) by 10-11 months where as must other dogs heel fairly reliably by 7 or 8 and even 5 months.

They are all cute...
PS perhaps you should keep him on kibble or LID kibble until the stomach settles. Main concern, balanced nutrition. But U know.
OH, for our cat (Butterfly) the recipe you posted works for, thanks. Messy, but he is worth it. Tough to get some of the ingredients.

Julius.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i just clicked on the links to the supplements for the cat food.\

I have met Carol and the Mommy and the Daddy. The Green boy is the leader, the black boy is slender with skinny head and the Blue boy is the most social, larger, and loves to be on your lap. I love a lap dog.
I trust that Carol is smart enuff to match her pups to me....i find it more important that we are compatable. Honest, if you put 4 pups in a room they would ALL be all over me so as long as he is healthy i'm super happy. Blue man is mine she said unless i was drawn to a diff pup. The cat it the leader so i can't have the green one, i'm a big guy so the bigger pups would suit me better and all.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

15 days................ :


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

It is truly nice to see someone so excited about getting their puppy that they can't contain their happiness. You made me smile in a good way


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

when we moved to FLA i was raising my dad's English Setter Harley, long story, when i moved i wasn't allowed to take the dog i was told....=(
my cat was old at that time and he only liked Harley so i never could get a dog. I didn't think it was fair to my OD cat. So fast foward 10 yrs and my 22yr old OD cat passed away with dignity on his blanket. We got our new kitten and figured since i've been stalking SteelCityVizslas for about 4.5 yrs that it was a good time!!! so i've been waiting for 10yrs !!!!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Funny, right after reading this I happened across the Steel City Vizslas Facebook page (a friend liked their photo). They are adorable puppies and look to be coming from a great home! I'm sure you and Laszlo will have a wonderful time together!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Flash is his daddy, he's in that page I think he's her pride winner.... Lol
Tell ya what, Flash was a LAP dog I hope Laszlo is too!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

11............. ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Aww, I'm excited for you. I remember counting down the days until Oso.... 

You're almost there!! 

**If you're going to do crate training, we had the breeder start at their home, for several days. So, he was already accustomed to sleeping by himself (without his family, but in a familiar setting). Also, the breeder was more accustomed to letting him "cry it out." Less chance that we would break. 

It was a lot easier when he came home to sleep through the night that way. It was something I didn't know breeders did, so I thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah i plan on after the first day or so when he gets comfy and KNOWS it's his house to be part of the bed sleepers with us!

built him a set of stairs to make it up and down without injury.

so excited!!!

thanks for all the words of encouragement i'll be needing them.

we have to pick him up at like 10:30 at night, i feel bad but that's the only flight up we could catch. Then friday turn around and return to his new home in Brandon Florida!!! If any v's in the area we'd love to meet you all!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

10......

so during our meeting i was so caught up in playing and taking in the pups and the family that when Carol said "they be ready around Valentines Day" I wanted to make it a weekend trip so better a "few" days later than earlier. Well turn out the 2 days after Valentines Day makes them 9 weeks old......
I wanted him asap but now i'm justifying me messing the date up by saying he gets to hang out with a few grown V's and his mom and daddy and one sister. This extra week with them not us isn't going to be bad right???????? :-\


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We picked up Riley @ 9 weeks and I think she actually benefitted from being with her mom and siblings for an extra week.  The breeder wouldn't let them go on Halloween (8 week mark), so we had to wait another week to make the trip to pick her up.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks makes me feel better......


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree the extra week can only help, not hurt. Certainly helps lessen the biting they do as they learn not to bite so hard from the other dogs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Agreed, it's good that your breeder is willing to hold him another week. Also, if you're not the first to pick up your puppy, it may lessen his anxiety form being separated from his siblings.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Carol has a few full grown V's and ONE little girl left after this weekend. She said the rest will be gotten this weekend.
Save the best for last right...well next to last!!! lol!!!!

can't wait!! hope the plane ride goes okay.

Riddle me this, why do i have to listen to your loud, abnoxious, dirty diaper'd baby but my adorable 9 week old V pup has to be crammed under the seat? He cost 80 bucks for his spot but that kid can sit there and cry and annoy me for free????? doesn't sound kosher to me..........


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

...............................9

Okay officially nervous......


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

For the next 9 days I would recommend sleeping in, going out for dinners, drinks with friends and movies. Cause when the pup comes home, you wont be doing any of those things! And its not cause you cant....(well except for the sleep thing...) its cause you wont WANT to! We have been out for one meal since we got Odin. ONE! (he's 5.5 months old.) You would much rather go for a hike in the woods than put him in his crate and go out without him.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

So your puppy has to be a "carry on"? But you can't have him in your lap or anything? No option to buy him his own ticket?

What are you going to do if he whines and barks? Are you going to give him some benadryl or something before he gets on?

Just curious since I've never flown with a puppy or been on a plane with one in the passenger area.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

you have to pay to have him as the carry on!!!
they say he has to stay under the seat in front of you like a typical bag...hope he fits!!!!
no, no lap or anything...if he cries he cries...baby's never shut up on the plane and they smell like...well like babies (ick). Plus they get to ride for free on their makers laps! where is the justice, i bet 9 of 10 ppl would rather pet my puppy than oogle their kid.......
no meds, just crossing fingers.....i'm a big persuave guy maybe that and the cuteness will just let them let me sit him on my lap. we'll see!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ask the breeder to put a small towel or baby blanket where the momma dog lays for a couple of days before you pickup your pup. You can keep the blanket with your pup to help him feel more secure on the trip home.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

On it.....i'm anal man!!!

i took a Steelers tug ball toy rubbed it all over myself, my wife, and my kitten. Then gave it to her pack to play with so they get that smell. Then i asked if i could give her a blanket for the smell and she said she already sends home a piece of the litters blanket with all the pups.

I have taken the jacket that smells like the dogs and gave it to my kitten in the crate...so now the kitten plays in the crate all the time.

I'm hoping that i've crossed enuff smells that nobody is shocked when they meet.....

I had taken a Steelers dog tag..with Laszlo's name and my phone number on it.

I had asked her, as soon as she picked, to start calling him Laszlo and tell him he is a Floridian in the making. She has and said he loves the water........it was meant to be!!!! lol!!!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

So what are you going to do if he doesn't fit under the seat? I'm assuming you're talking about putting him in some sort of crate while he's under the seat? ???

They won't let you buy a second seat for him?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

nope....well we will cross that bridge when i get to it. It's going to be me and my wife so between the two of us we'll work it out. Worst case scenerio is a 18-20 hour road trip home in a rental car and a nasty letter to Southwest. Carol assures me that he'll be fine. 
Again i think i can manage to get them to bend some rules....sometimes it's easier to just let me be than to make a scene...i love to make scenes!!! and i'm loud. Plus the top point is who could tell that little wrinkly face NO!!!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you'll be probably be fine... but it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission. I just wanted to make sure you had a backup plan (the long drive, lol). It's not like you're the first person to take a puppy on a plane... just wasn't sure how easy it is to do!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If he doesn't fit under the seat, they will let you put him down by your feet. I've had backpacks too big to go under the seat and they don't care as long as it was down on the ground in front of me. Southwest is a GREAT airline, so I doubt they will give you any trouble.  You must be so excited! I know I was just about shaking with excitement when we went to pick up our Riley girl. Make sure to take lots of pics of the trip!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

..........................8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

many many pics, Iphone 4S HD camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! snap snap snap!!!! Got the cameraplus+ app too!!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

8 to go hey! I can imagine the excitement. It was only a year ago we got little Ozkar and from the time we first saw him, till the time we picked him up felt like an eternity. I hope he turns out to be everything and more than you could hope for!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

.....................7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes can't wait and thanks, i hope he's HALF of what i expect!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Most of my early pics were of a blurry brown sausage runnung across the screen or of a sleeping curled up pup. 

 I used my iPhone 4 exclusively, as well. Love photography, have nice slr gear especially for close up and macro. Never around when I needed it. 
Since the iPhone camera is slow, had to teach Sam to stay, a considerable accomplishment for an 8 week old Vizsla pup. 

Hope the 4S has a faster shutter speed.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

fast enuff for me i guess....lol!!!!!! i thought the Iphone4's phone was great and this one is better and the app i bought is better than that....
it's not a pro camera that's for sure but for memories will be fine.
I have about 1 million of the cat so far and he's not been here for 3 months......


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I was so excited when I got a new smartphone... more pictures of my furchildren! Lol! Unfortunately the Droid Bionic's camera is NOT on par with the iPhone for indoor picture quality (even though really it should be). The iPhone takes great pictures.... you'll just have lots of blurry ones too 

Although if you can afford it, a small point and shoot is nice to have! I need to replace mine since mine seems to have broke


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

He's the only puppy there with his name tag already.

i had it made and took it with me to have her put on when he was choosen.

GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









figured i toss one in of his buddy waiting for him....


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Very cute little guy! I LOVE the Vs that have the big ears, they're adorable!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I figured when Carol saw Flash (daddy) curled up in a ball ON my lap and i loved it that she would end up giving me the larger puppy...which is fine by me. She said he's the biggest @ 11lbs 9oz and the rest are all almost 11lbs. He was born 12.14.2011.

His ears are bigger than the rest and much much bigger than the girls......hope he grows into them someday, will mean he's a large V! Flash is only like 48lbs mabye 45lbs.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Laszlo is a cutie! Their ears are probably my favorite part. Just a quick story -- I picked Otto in Chicago and flew back to Boston with him. I flew jet blue. My dad went with me. I was planning on going solo and he insisted on coming. Looking back I am so grateful he did. There is A LOT of juggling going through security. Taking jackets/shoes off etc. We brought food with us for Otto.. if you do I would keep it on your person, not in a pocket in his travel bag. Their sense of smell is extraordinary! I would say keep your carry ons to a minimum!! He was awesome on the plane and I'm not being a mom it is true. Few little whimpers. As far as taking him out.. ew had a soft crate and he and I were so hot in the airport!! I took him out and held him because he was too hot. I got a taste of what celebrities must deal with. It felt like a movie.. walking down a corridor , girls oohing and aahing... people pointing ... its VERY overwhelming. As far as the flight... Otto was 9lbs and the attendent wouldn't permit us to keep him in my arms  but he did let me keep the crate in my lap!! With his little window open... but be careful cause he squeezed out a couple of times!! We were shocked. There and back were the only two flights I haven't slept through!! Too excited on way there.. and obv too excited/concerned on way back!! Ok sorry not a quick story... *memories*


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

first off, love the story THANKS!!!!

we are going up getting him at 10:30 pm going to my aunts sleeping and leaving at 1:00 pm the next day. i don't need any carry on except the dog. i can wear the same jeans and i'll take one extra shirt.

My wife tells me that i am very pursasive (sp?) and somewhat manipulating (sp?) *(def not a speller!!)* so i feel i can get my way with the "in the lap" portion of that story. I've never said word one about those stinking babies i have to deal with and Laszlo BOUGHT his ride home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we will see right....lol!

i hate to travel maybe i'll get on the no fly list and won't have to go back to PA for a real looooooooong time! lol!!!!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Make sure you have treats for him to eat or chew on the plane. I would hate to see the pressure build up in that little head of his. Also, you need to calm down. Understand this dog will sense and react to everything you do!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah thanks
The dog will know I'm super excited
I can live with that!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Most airlines require that you have water and a water bowl for your pup-may not tell you that-that is the law


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm on it yo'!!!! lol!!!
I got the portable water bottle w/built in bowl. Got a hoodie if he's cold. Got a blanket to keep him even warmer. Got to make the treats still.
Got the chew toy, deciding if we should take a stuffed animal or not.......

....................4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

......3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Looney, he's gorgeous!   You must be absolutely beside yourself with excitement right now. No matter how many pups I have had, nothing compares to a vizsla pup. Keep us posted on the trip home.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Will do!!!! Thanks!!!!! T-minus...not too long. It's like Xmas when you were a kid.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

whooooww Looney,

He's a good looker, he's got some skin to grow into!!!

Happy days and good times ahead, enjoy and take loads of photo's please!!!

He's going to be good, he's going to be bad. He's going to make you happy, he's going to make you sad. 

But don't forget, it's 'ALL' unconditional and what your about to start is a journey that is something that you will remember for the rest of your day's.

I know it sounds a bit 'Deep' but smile,enjoy and remember!!!

Hobbsy1010


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

.....................HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

So exciting....

I remember the first day we picked up Ruby from the breeder. It was 1 year ago Feb 18th and one look at her and I never thought I would love something so much.

Get ready for some sleepless nights but so worth it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Looney,

You are going to be the perfect Vizsla owner. 

If your pup ends up like you, the two of you are going to have wonderful days ahead.

My wife has a term for it with me and our dogs (well that and with many other things I relate to in life):

*Irrational Exuberance.*​
_"The term irrational exuberance became Greenspan's most famous quote, out of all the millions of words he has uttered publicly. The term "irrational exuberance" is now often used to describe a heightened state of speculative fervor. It is less strong than other colorful terms such as "speculative mania" or "speculative orgy" which discredit themselves as overstating the case." _ - 
Robert J. Shiller


Here is to your new Vizsla and Irrational Exuberance!! ;D  

RBD


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks!!!!! 

He already has a V play date down here once he's old enuff!! w/ RubyRoo!!!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Looney, hows it going? How was the plane trip and have you gotten any sleep?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Fantastic! Not sure how to upload photos straight from the iPhone yet?????
Plane ride was fine after he whined himself out. Landed not a whimper.
He was an absolute rock star in the airport! Three photos were taken, well attempted, by strangers. Melting hearts. 3 ppl knew right away he was a V. Second guess, hound dog cuz of his color and those ears!!!!
He and the kitten are feeling it out. Much better than I had expected so far. Can't get him to sleep in crate at night yet. He's crashing on the couch with us. Not the BED at least. Sits, comes, stays, and lays down already. No accidents yesterday no number twos at all. 
I think I got a good one. No interest in finding things to chew. Naps pretty hard after play. Can be in the kitchen he just lays and plays/naps in the living room. He seems "interested" in the pool.
I couldn't be happier with my puppy! He's a dream not a nightmare.....yet!!!! Lol
My dad is flying down tonight to train him for 2 months. I'm ready for a good 18-20 years with this guy.
Very pleased with Steelcityvizsla, thanks Carol!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Laszlo is so cute! Have been following your pics on FB....and he's just the cutest Mr. V!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looney said:


> Can't get him to sleep in crate at night yet. He's crashing on the couch with us. Not the BED at least.


LOL! That's how we started out with Riley as well... she's in our bed with us now. 

Congrats on your new baby! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

HAHA the sofa might as well be the bed!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I know that and he knows that Stephanie on the other hand......
Hey we'll be working on it.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

just a few.......


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it goes without saying, but Laszlo is adorable!! ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a cutie!

Try to stick with the crate training. They will scream for hours but I promise you, it will get better. Ruby did that for about a week and then she finally gave in. You will have some sleepless nights - get earplugs or try to drown out the sound. 

One thing I did was use a sound machine near Ruby's crate. I do the nighttime sounds of crickets and it seemed to work. We still turn it on for her every night. I see from your pictures that you have the crate covered. That was really helpful for Ruby in the beginning.

Good luck and can't wait to meet the little handsome man!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

what stinks about that is we BOTH want him in bed with us for the long run. Only concern is being, if he is crate trained for the work day and at night that's all day in the box...i feel bad. Our concern is when/if we go away or something happens that he has to be kenneled or with family and they don't want my 60lb pillow in their necks......
If you crate train him during the day and not at night when the time arises will he sleep through the night in the crate?

aside from this dilema i'm really happy with his progress and behavior.
Not one cord chewed, not one rip in leather furniture...not one fuzz from cat lost!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

That really depends on the dog.
Like I mentioned before, our dog was crate trained from day one. About a year ago he was allowed on our bed to sleep at night. Mind you he is crated when we are at work.
My GF felt bad for him and suggested (or did she tell me ) that he should not sleep in his crate at night anymore. Fine, he's been in our bed for about a year. 
Now, when we do want him to sleep in his crate he goes in no problem but he whines like a little puppy but eventually gives up and falls asleep.
Oh and we had him at a trainers for 10 days in mid september and he slept in his crate every night at their place.

I guess my point is let your pup get comfortable with his crate. That will be his den, his sanctuary. Once he realizes that he shouldn't have any problem going to bed there every night.

Oh and congrats on the little guy, he's a nice looking pup.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks...

Is it possible that if he's comfy with his crate during the day but sleeps with us at night (NOW) that if the situation arised that he'd need to be in there at night would he be okay?

Another ?...say we are mean and crate train him at night also for say 2-4 months then we let him sleep in our bed would that not just negate all the night training anyways?

i just want him to sleep with us at night and sleep in the crate while we are at work...8 hrs is enuff crate time out of the day you'd think.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Looney said:


> thanks...
> 
> Is it possible that if he's comfy with his crate during the day but sleeps with us at night (NOW) that if the situation arised that he'd need to be in there at night would he be okay?
> 
> ...


Again, it all depends on the dog. I couldn't tell you.
You will have to monitor him and see what he's like.

If it was our guy I would say NO way. He was/is as stubborn can be. He can play us a like a violin if we let him. 

I have a friend who has a 4 year old V, his dog was crate trained until he was 2 and then was given a bed to sleep on at night. He has not let his dog up on the bed once in those 4 years. He is allowed on the sofa when he is invited.
When he was about 3 he started leaving his dog out of the crate during the day, that last one month. They got home and his dog destroyed two sofa pillows and some baseboard.... back in the crate he went. Now his wife is on maternity leave so the dog is out of the crate all the time until she has to go out to run errands or see to the baby. No fuss on the dog's part, just walks right in and chills.

Good luck.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

End goal is him sleeping in bed with us all the time like he is now. 
We are just concerned about vacations or emergencies if we don't have him used to the crate at night just during that day will he die if crated at night?

I mean he'll be crazy since we wouldn't be there crate or not i'd imagine.

i'm leaning towards, crate during work, bed with us at night. That really is our end goal we are trying to acheive. 

thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We went to a wedding out of town a couple weeks ago. We dropped Odin off at the in-laws and went to the wedding. They put him to sleep in his crate with his blankies and stuffed animals, and he slept like a baby, not a peep or a whimper. I think that even though he was someplace strange without his parents, he had his crate which was familiar and his little home away from home.

We will be taking our honeymoon in the early summer, and leaving him with the in-laws for two weeks. It made me feel so much better to know that he was able to adjust without problem.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

okay that's the "situations" that may arise. 
Now was Odin used to night crating already or did he sleep with you on your bed then when you took him to your in-laws just settled in the crate?

i want this dog in bed with us, that's how we've been my whole life and would like to keep it that way. We are just worried of the "down the road" situations that may arise.

He will be crate trained during the day....so i'm thinking that in those "few situations" he'll deal with the void of us and being in his crate not our bed.

sorry, need some clearer answers to take bad to the wife to get this done. this is our ONLY issue so far.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin does spend the night in his crate. 
After his morning pee and breakfast, he's up on the bed with us (and on weekends that entails several hours of sleeping in, cuddles, tv watching etc.) He is a bit of a nutcase in bed (he's 45lbs of kicking, stretching, grumbling, snoring like a drunk old man.) We think its the best of both worlds, we get him in the bed when we want to snuggle, and we get some sleep.


----------



## RustyBear (Jul 25, 2011)

Looney,

You are describing our siuation to a T. We wanted Rusty to be trained in his crate in the event he had to stay elsewhere...yet we wanted him in our bed at night  We both work full time and (he is crated 3 days out of the week) hated the idea of him in the crate during the day and night. We struggled with our decision for 3 months... 3 LOONNNNNGGGGGGG months. 

Rusty never really took to his crate at night....however during the day, he seems to do just fine. Looking back we probably would have let him in the bed earlier, he was SOOO much happier and so were we. He never puts up a fight when we kennel him during the day and from what our friends/neighbors say, he is fine when they let him out during lunch.

As far as him sleeping in the kennel if he needs to stay with someone else.... he might feel safer sleeping in his kennel anyways, Rusty does. 

My vote is to do what YOU guys are comfortable with. I felt like I was a failure when we couldnt get Rusty to adjust to his crate at night because most of the "experts" say to wait it out and that they should sleep in the crate at night. In the end what matters is what worked best for us and kept all of us happy (including Rusty happy ;D).

Good luck


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I strongly suggest crate training him at night. I mean, I don't have any past exerience with dogs as this is my first, but I know Otto can sleep anywhere now .. bed, couch, crate.. doesn't matter. When he comes home from Doggie Daycare he usually eats immediately and then retreats to his crate and falls right asleep. Its actually pretty adorable. Like I told you before, I flew to pick him up, and made the mistake of feeding him when we got home and not letting him poop before he went to bed. We took him out of course, but he only peed. Well he was so upset in the crate that he pooped while crying his little head off. From there we had big problems because he realized that poop in crate equaled being let out of the crate :'( It seemed like probably a week if I remember correctly before he stopped going in his crate at night! But we stuck through it and it was well worth it. Trust me, I love having him in bed with us.. but things can get crammed! He's 6 months now (whoa!) and his neck across my neck at night is sweet but not comfortable. So when I need sleep he sleeps in the crate and does not make one sound. Originally his cries sounded like an industrial fire alarm and it felt like my ears bled!!! Earplugs all the way. I know it seems cruel, but honestly you are just looking out for them in the long run. I wouldn't want Otto to feel insecure if ever he slept anywhere without us and I also wouldn't want him disturbing whoever was watching over him for us. Be strong! He'll live! 

ps he is such a cutie!!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Looney,

Lazslo is sooooo adorable. Love that picture with his little tongue sticking out. 

We had to do crate training during the night for potty training reasons. Now, Oso is almost 6 months (He is Otto's brother)  and we are happy with our situation. Oso sleeps in the crate at night and around 5 in the morning, my husband gets up and puts him in bed with me. He goes right under the covers and is in my lap for HOURS!! I work from home and do school online. So hard to get up with a cutie cuddling with you. 

We had him sleep in our bed a few nights post potty training stage. The problem is that unless he is REALLY tired, he gets up and starts playing in the middle of the night. My husband is a light sleeper and I don't want him to eat anything random like a pen, so back in the crate he goes.

We have a low bed, so that may be part of the problem. Either way, morning works better for us. He also can take up a lot room and move a lot, as previously mentioned (not good for a light sleeper).

Oso didn't cry in his crate much as a baby at night, but did during the day. It was **** listening to the poor baby cry and not helping him. Don't know if that helped.

Glad to hear you are enjoying your little boy.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Looney,

While I'm certainly no dog training expert, I can only speak from my experience. The Mrs. and I were kind of torn on who to allow in bed and when (since we have Malcolm my V and his sister, a pocket Beagle). We decided to go for the crate training and see what the future held.

I'm so glad we did! Malcolm was allowed on the bed for the first time ever last night for a quick cuddle session with mom and dad - sister was already fast asleep in her crate. The problems we ran into were with potty training. Mostly with our Beagle, but Mal wasn't without his faults.

We have a bed that, amazingly, cost more than Mal did. One accident, one bit of pee in the night, and we have one major mistake. In the long run the decision to crate has been the best one we've made so far - that and serious socialization. We hope to someday have the pups share the night with us, but we want this to be a privilege, not the norm. From what I've read over the past couple of years - anticipating bringing my pup home - they need their space. While they are velcro dogs and are very affectionate, they're like human kids - they need their own bedroom. Malcolm and Kaylee are not allowed in the other's crates. Kaylee has a few times now been so exhausted from being out all day that she peed in her sleep! No waking up, no barking, nothing!


BLUF: Crate train first, you can't predict the problems you'll have in the future. Once the crate is mastered, introduce them to your bed until you know Laszlo can keep it to himself all night. 


Don't forget to let me, and RubyRoo, know when he's about 16 weeks so we can do a big V (plus one pocket Beagle) play date!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

def play dates in the future..he's 10 weeks and a day now. he had that extra week with 2 litter mates and 6 grown v's and a water spaniel and 3 cats......He doesn't bark at anyone yet....us sometimes but introducing newbies...he just loves everyone! that extra week may have been a blessing in disguise.

he has been sleeping with us on the couch (cost more than the dog....x's 3!) no accidents! thank god!

we would be getting a cover for the bed for liquids god forbid he does have an accident.

i still think we both are going towards crate for day and bed for night. It's worked with all of our dogs growing up so i'm going to run with it and hope for the best.

when he's big enuff to roam, if he wants to sleep in his crate more power to him.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

a few of him as of late.....gotta love the Iphone4s..thanks Siri...


----------

